

Ballmer: Windows Azure ready for release by end of year - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/02/24/Ballmer_Azure_ready_for_release_by_end_of_year_1.html

======
Allocator2008
"I've got four words for you:

I LOVE THIS [PLATFORM]!"

